# unknown orchid



## youngslipper (Jun 18, 2015)

Delenatii, Vietnamese or Ho Chi Minh?


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2015)

hcm


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 19, 2015)

I agree HCM is likely, but backcrosses of HCM to delenatii (Samantha Lowry) and vietnamense (Vo Nguyen Giap) can't be ruled out based on this picture.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 19, 2015)

I am still thinking on buying a pure paph delenatii and Vietnamese as well as a malipoense. Getting really into parvis, amorphophallis and dracunculus lately.


----------

